# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Kαταδρομικό ΈΛΛΗ (1)

## Ellinis

Μιας και οι μέρες το φέρνουν στην επικαιρότητα, είπα να θυμηθούμε και κάτι που συνέβη σαν χθες πριν 70 χρόνια. Αναφέρομαι στη βύθιση του καταδρομικού ΕΛΛΗ ενώ αυτό ήταν αγκυροβολημένο έξω από το λιμάνι της Τήνου συμμετέχοντας στον εορτασμό της Μεγαλόχαρης.

Το γεγονός είναι λίγο-πολύ γνωστό σε όλους μας, ας δούμε παρακάτω κάποιες αναφορές που είχε κάνει ο φίλος george_kerkyra σε άλλο θέμα, και θα προσθέσω κάποιες λεπτομέρειες που δεν είναι και τόσο γνωστές. 




> Το ελαφρό καταδρομικό «ΕΛΛΗ» έμεινε στην ιστορία του Πολεμικού μας Ναυτικού όχι για τη δράση του, αλλά για το τέλος του, καθώς τορπιλίστηκε από Ιταλικό υποβρύχιο στην Τήνο στις 08.25ʼ της 15ης Αυγούστου 1940, ενώ εκτελούσε θρησκευτική αποστολή και δεν υπήρχε εμπόλεμη κατάσταση με την Ιταλία. Ήταν το αποκορύφωμα μιας σειράς προκλήσεων από την πλευρά των Ιταλών.


Πραγματικά, η απρόκλητη επίθεση στο ΕΛΛΗ δεν ήταν η πρώτη αυτού του τύπου. Είχαν προηγηθεί μια αεροπορική επίθεση βόρεια της Κρήτης στο ανεφοδιαστικό ΟΡΙΩΝ και στο αντιτορπιλικό ΥΔΡΑ, και μια ακόμη στα Α/Τ ΒΑΣ.ΟΛΓΑ και ΒΑΣ. ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ στο Γαλαξείδι. Ακόμη το επιβατηγό ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ είχε γίνει στόχος πολεμικού αεροσκάφους, πάντα χωρίς διακριτικά αλλά προφανέστατα Ιταλικού.

Αν και η επίθεση ήταν απρόκλητη, δεν ήταν κάτι που η ελληνική πλευρά δεν ανέμενε. Αφενός είχαν προηγηθεί οι αεροπορικές επιθέσεις, αφετέρου υπήρχαν και πληροφορίες που προμήνυαν κάποιο ιταλικό χτύπημα. Μάλιστα είχε γίνει και έκληση από επιτελείς του στόλου να μη σταλεί η ΕΛΛΗ στον εορτασμό της Τήνου αλλά κάποιο άλλο σκάφος μικρότερης σημασίας. Ο αρχηγός στόλου Μεζεβίρης είχε αναφέρει σχετικά: 



> το Γ.Ε.Ν., για να μην διακινδυνεύσει την ΕΛΛΗ, είχε εισηγηθεί την αποστολή του α/τ «ΑΕΤΟΣ». Ο Υφυπουργός όμως, επέμενε να αποσταλεί το εύδρομο για την μεγαλοπρεπέστερη συμμετοχή του Ναυτικού στην τελετή.





> Το πλοίο ναυπηγήθηκε στις Η.Π.Α. μεταξύ των ετών 1912-1913 στα ναυπηγεία της Νέας Υόρκης με παραγγελία της Κινέζικης κυβέρνησης. Τελικά αγοράστηκε από την Ελληνική το καλοκαίρι του 1914 και κατάπλευσε στην Ελλάδα με ελληνικό πλήρωμα.


 Το ΈΛΛΗ είχε παραγγελθεί το 1910 ως FEI HUNG, αλλά παρέμεινε στο ναυπηγείο μέχρι που το πήρε η Ελλάδα μιας και τότε έψαχνε εναγωνίος για πολεμικά σκάφη που θα αντιμετώπιζαν τα πολεμικά που ναυπηγούσε η Τουρκία. Ονομάστηκε ΈΛΛΗ σε ανάμνηση της νικηφόρου ναυμαχίας της Έλλης.




> Η «ΕΛΛΗ» είχε εκτόπισμα 2600 τόνων, μήκος 105 μέτρα, πλάτος 12, βύθισμα 5 και μπορούσε να αναπτύξει ταχύτητα 20 κόμβων. Ο οπλισμός της περιλάμβανε 2 πυροβόλα Armstrong των 152 χλστ, 4 των 102 χλστ και 2 των 76 χλστμ, όλα του ιδίου τύπου.
> Κατά τη διετία 1924-1925 υπέστη εκτεταμένες μετασκευές στα γαλλικά ναυπηγεία του La seine. Τότε αντικαταστάθηκαν οι ανθρακολέβητες με πετρελαιολέβητες και τοποθετήθηκαν τρεις καινούργιοι ατμοστρόβιλοι. Αφαιρέθηκε το ογκώδες επίστεγο, κατασκευάστηκε νέα σύγχρονη γέφυρα, νέος τριποδικός ιστός και νέοι καπνοδόχοι.
> Αφαιρέθηκαν τα τέσσερα πλευρικά πυροβόλα των 102 χλστ και αντικαταστάθηκαν με ένα των 152 χλστ που εγκαταστάθηκε πίσω από τη δεύτερη καπνοδόχο. Το σύστημα βολής εκσυγχρονίστηκε με κατευθυντήρα Vickers, ενώ τοποθετήθηκαν δύο τορπιλλοβλητικοί σωλήνες των 450 χλστ και σύστημα ποντίσεως ναρκών με μεταφορική ικανότητα 100 ναρκών (μοντέλο υπό κλίμακα του σκάφους μετά τη μετασκευή εκτίθεται στο Πολεμικό Μουσείο).
> 
> *** Η φωτογραφία είναι του 1931 (Π. Σπίγγος) δείχνει την «ΕΛΛΗ» μετά τις μετασκευές, αγκυροβολημένη έξω από το Βίδο ενώ άκατοι πηγαινοέρχονται ........ 
> (Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το αρχείο του κου Αντρέα Σταματόπουλου) 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99942


Και άλλη μια φωτογραφία από εμένα, επίσης μετά τη μετασκευή του 1925.

elli 1.jpg
πηγή: παλαιό ένθετο εφημερίδας ΤΑ ΝΕΑ

----------


## Ellinis

Και κάποιες παραπάνω πληροφορίες σχετικά με τη βύθιση και τι επακολούθησε...

Η τορπίλη έπληξε το 'ΈΛΛΗ στις 08.25, μεταξύ των δύο καπνοδόχων, και προκάλεσε σοβαρές ζημιές στο λεβητοστάσιο και εισροή υδάτων. Η επακόλουθη έκρηξη του λέβητα προκάλεσε επιπλέον ζημιές και το πλοίο άρχισε να παίρνει κλίση και να βυθίζεται. Μια προσπάθεια ρυμούλκησης του από το επιβατηγό ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ (με πλοίαρχο τον περίφημο Γεράσιμο Φωκά) δεν είχε επιτυχία και έτσι η ΕΛΛΗ βυθίστηκε στις 10.20 σε βάθος 45-50 μέτρων. Ο απολογισμός ήταν 9 νεκροί ναύτες και 24 τραυματίες.

Όπως αποκαλύφθηκε αργότερα, το Ιταλικό υποβρύχιο ήταν το Delphino. Ο κυβερνήτης του υποπλοίαρχος Αϊκάρντι, είχε την εντολή να βυθίσει όποιο πλοίο βρισκόταν τη συγκεκριμένη μέρα στο λιμάνι της Τήνου.
Μάλιστα, εκτόξευσε τορπίλες και προσπάθησε να βυθίσει και τα επιβατικά ατμόπλοια ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ, ΕΛΣΗ και ΣΟΦΙΑ που μετέφεραν προσκυνητές από τον Πειραιά στην Τήνο.

Ο ναύαρχος Μεζεβίρης στο βιβλίο του "Τέσσαρες δεκαετίες εις την Υπηρεσίαν του Β. Ναυτικού" αναφέρει σχετικά:



> Όπως εξακριβώθηκε, εκτός από την μοιραία τορπίλη που είχε βυθίσει την ΕΛΛΗ, είχαν βληθεί άλλες δυο τορπίλες που είχαν προσκρούσει στον κυματοθραύστη. Διαπιστώθηκε, από θραύσματα των τορπιλών που βρέθηκαν, ότι ήταν ιταλικής προέλευσης. Όσον αφορά το μικρό μας εύδρομο, το μόνο ίχνος του που βρήκαμε ήταν η άκρη του καταρτιού του που προεξείχε από τη θάλασσα.
> πηγή


Παρακάτω και η στιγμή της πρόσκουσης της δεύτερης τορπίλης στο κυμματοθραύστη της Τήνου. Το ΕΛΛΗ διακρίνεται δεξιά. 
Elli.jpg

Όσο για το τέλος του "θύτη", του ιταλικού Delphino, αυτό βυθίστηκε το 1943 στα ανοιχτά του Τάραντα από πλοηγικό λάθος.

Και μια φωτογραφία που δεν έχει εμφανιστεί πολλές φορές. Το ΕΛΛΗ φλεγόμενο με τη σημαία να εξακολουθεί να κυματίζει στην πρύμνη του, λίγο πριν βυθιστεί.

elli 3.jpg 
πηγή: παλαιό ένθετο εφημερίδας ΤΑ ΝΕΑ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πολυ καλη η εξιστορηση του φιλου Ellinis για το ευδρομον ΕΛΛΗ με την συμπληρωση εβδομηντα ετων απο τον τορπιλισμο του._ 

_Ας δουμε και το Μνημειο που υπαρχει στο λιμανι της Τηνου._
DSCN5113.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

Το υποβρύχιο που τορπίλισε την ΕΛΛΗ

----------


## george_kerkyra

Το καταδρομικό ΕΛΛΗ στην Πάτρα, πιθανόν σε εορτασμό του Αγιου Αντρέα.
Από το αρχείο της εφημερίδας "Ελευθερία" Κέρκυρας.

(από το γράφοντα για τα τέσσερα χρόνια της ζωής του που πέρασε στην Πάτρα).

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103446

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Στον Ιερο Ναο της Ευαγγελιστριας στην Τηνο σε ειδικο χωρο βρισκεται το Μαυσωλειο της ΕΛΛΗΣ οπου μεταξυ των αλλων υπαρχει και το μοντελο του ηρωικου πλοιου._
_DSCN3691.jpg_

----------


## Ellinis

Καλά έκαναν και βάλανε και το αφιέρωμα με το μοντέλο, και το μνημείο στην ακτή. 
Βέβαια καλύτερα θα ήταν να είχαν λίγο μυαλό οι πρόγονοι μας και να είχαν αφήσει το κουφάρι του ΈΛΛΗ να στολίζει για πάντα το βυθό της Τήνου.

Όποιος δεν γνωρίζει για την θλιβερή απόφαση διάλυσης του πλοίου το 1955, ας δει μέρος από το σχετικό αφιέρωμα του Σκάϊ με τίτλο "Η δραχμοποίηση της ιστορίας" εδώ.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Καλά έκαναν και βάλανε και το αφιέρωμα με το μοντέλο, και το μνημείο στην ακτή. 
> Βέβαια καλύτερα θα ήταν να είχαν λίγο μυαλό οι πρόγονοι μας και να είχαν αφήσει το κουφάρι του ΈΛΛΗ να στολίζει για πάντα το βυθό της Τήνου.
> 
> Όποιος δεν γνωρίζει για την θλιβερή απόφαση διάλυσης του πλοίου το 1955, ας δει μέρος από το σχετικό αφιέρωμα του Σκάϊ με τίτλο "Η δραχμοποίηση της ιστορίας" εδώ.


ΦΟΒΕΡΟ
Να φανταστείς ότι μέχρι τώρα νόμιζα ότι αναπαυόταν στο βυθό.
Που να φανταστώ ότι κάποιοι όχι ανεγκέφαλοι ΑΛΛΑ ΦΙΛΟΧΡΗΜΑΤΟΙ θα το έπλητταν ύπουλα για δεύτερη φορά και μάλιστα χειρότερα από την πρώτη.
Αλήθεια θέλω να ξέρω τα πρώτα χρόνια μετά τη διάλυση του πως μπορούσαν αυτοί οι υποκριτές και κάθε χρόνο πήγαιναν και έριχναν στεφάνια σε μνήμη τόσο του πλοίου όσο και των αδικοχαμένων.

----------


## τοξοτης

Πιστεύω το παρακάτω που βρήκα να ταιριάζει εδώ :

http://eleytherospoliorkimenos.blogspot.com/2009/08/blog-post_9338.html
 
*Η αποκατάσταση της «Ελλης»* 



 
Αργά το απόγευμα της 30ής Ιουνίου 1951, ο «Ευγένιος της Σαβοΐας» κατέπλεε στον Πειραιά. Περί την 1.30 ώρα πρωινή της επομένης, ο ιταλός κυβερνήτης έκπληκτος ξυπνούσε με την ειδοποίηση του αντιπλοιάρχου Καρβέλη να ολοκληρώσει τη διαδικασία παράδοσης την επόμενη Κυριακή. Αιτία, «λόγω προλήψεως επικρατούσης εν Ελλάδι, ότι το Βασιλικόν Ναυτικόν δεν θα ήθελε να υψώση την Ελληνικήν Σημαίαν την Τρίτην» (ΑΠ 123, 7 Ιουλίου 1951), απόλυτα κατανοητή στον ιταλό κυβερνήτη, που και ο ίδιος είχε σπεύσει να αποπλεύσει την προηγουμένη Πέμπτη και όχι Παρασκευή, ημέρα αποφράδα κατά τους Ιταλούς. «Η Νέα Ελλη», όπως τιτλοφορούσε το άρθρο του ο «Εθνικός Κήρυξ», «κατέπλευσε χθες και ξαναβαπτίζεται αύριον. Η τραυματισμένη Παναγία της Τήνου την περιμένει». 

Το θιγμένο ιταλικό φιλότιμο και πώς ενήργησαν οι Ιταλοί
Της ΦΩΤΕΙΝΗΣ ΤΟΜΑΗ ΒΗΜΑ

Ο ΤΟΡΠΙΛΙΣΜΟΣ της «Ελλης», 8.30 το πρωί της 15ης Αυγούστου 1940, ανήμερα του εορτασμού της Κοιμήσεως της Θεοτόκου, ενώ βρισκόταν αγκυροβολημένη μέσα στο λιμάνι της Τήνου «εν μεγάλω σημαιοστολισμώ» , όπως απεδείχθη λίγο αργότερα δεν ήταν παρά η κορυφή του παγόβουνου όσων επακολούθησαν.
Η διεθνής κοινότητα, που επί μήνες παρακολουθούσε τις πολεμικές πρωτοβουλίες του Αξονα να μεταφέρονται από την Κεντρική Ευρώπη στα Βαλκάνια, κυριολεκτικά πάγωσε. Η ύπουλη και άνανδρη ενέργεια του δράστη, που αν και επέμενε να μη φανερώνει την ταυτότητά του- όλοι όμως δικαίως υπέθεταν ότι πίσω από την ενέργεια κρυβόταν η Ιταλία-, επρόκειτο να συνυπολογιστεί με τη λήξη του πολέμου
στις αποζημιώσεις που έλαβε η χώρα μας από την ηττημένη Ιταλία στο Συνέδριο Ειρήνης που συνήλθε στο Παρίσι το 1946. Το καταδρομικό «Ευγένιος της Σαβοΐας» του ιταλικού ναυτικού, μετά σειρά επισκευών, παραδόθηκε στο ελληνικό Πολεμικό Ναυτικό και μετονομάστηκε σε «Ελλη», θεραπεύοντας εν μέρει τη συλλογική μας μνήμη ως έθνους από την οδύνη για την απώλεια του ενδόξου ευδρόμου μας.

Η πρώτη σελίδα της Συμφωνίας Ελλάδας και Ιταλίας που υπεγράφη από τον ιταλό ΥΠΕΞ κόμη Σφόρτσα και τον έλληνα πρεσβευτή στη Ρώμη (1947-1950) Δ. Καψάλη στις 29 Σεπτεμβρίου 1948 σχετικά με την υποχρέωση της Ιταλίας να αποδώσει ως αποζημίωση στην Ελλάδα για την «Ελλη» το καταδρομικό «Ευγένιος της Σαβοΐας». Το 3ο από τα 7 άρθρα της Συμφωνίας, σημειωτέον, προέβλεπε την παράδοσή του εντός 10 μηνών, άρθρο που αθέτησε η Ιταλία. Επάνω, καπνός από το φλεγόμενο πλοίο, στο λιμάνι της Τήνου Σε ογκώδη φάκελο του έτους 1952 περικλείεται η αγωνιώδης αλληλογραφία της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης με τις ιταλικές Αρχές κατά τη διετία 1950-52, όταν ετέθησαν σε εφαρμογή οι όροι της Ελληνοϊταλικής Οικονομικής Συμφωνίας που υπεγράφη τον Φεβρουάριο του 1948 μεταξύ των δύο πρώην εμπολέμων. Ενας από αυτούς τους όρους αφορούσε το γνωστό καταδρομικό του ιταλικού ναυτικού με την προρρηθείσα ονομασία, πραγματικού εκτοπίσματος 8.856 τόνων (η καταβυθισθείσα «Ελλη» άγγιζε μόλις τους 2.600 τόνους), με οπλισμό 8 πυροβόλων, τορπιλοσωλήνες και θώρακα στα πλευρά και στο κατάστρωμα, δυνατότητας δε να αναπτύσσει ταχύτητα ως και 36,5 μίλια. Ηταν η νέα «Ελλη» και η παράδοσή της «εις την Ελλάδα» αποτελούσε κατά τον ιταλό ναύαρχο Ρουμπαρτέλι «δικαίαν πράξιν» όπως προκύπτει από απόρρητο έγγραφο του αντιπλοιάρχου Γ. Καρβέλη (ΑΠ 136, 12 Μαΐου 1951), ο οποίος είχε επισκεφθεί μαζί με τον τότε ναυτικό ακόλουθο της ελληνικής πρεσβείας Ρώμης, πλοίαρχο Ν. Βουρέκα, το ιταλικό υπουργείο Ναυτικών για να διαπιστώσει τους λόγους για τους οποίους καθυστερούσε η παράδοση του καταδρομικού σε ελληνικά χέρια.

Σημειωτέον ότι αρχική υποχρέωση της Ιταλίας, «απορρέουσα εκ του Συμφώνου της 29ης Σεπτεμβρίου 1948, έδει το καταδρομικόν να είχε παραδοθή εις την Ελληνικήν Κυβέρνησιν με την πρυμναίαν μηχανήν από του Ιουλίου 1949» σημείωνε σε πυκνογραμμένη έκθεσή του προς το ελληνικό ΥΠΕΞ, με ημερομηνία 15 Φεβρουαρίου 1951, ο τότε Αρχηγός ΓΕΝ, αντιναύαρχος Π. Αντωνόπουλος. Αιτία για τις αλλεπάλληλες καθυστερήσεις, έως ότου τελικά παραδοθεί το πλοίο καταπλέοντας στο Κερατσίνι υπό ιταλική διοίκηση (κυβερνήτης Ενρίκο Τοντέρο) και ναυτικό πλήρωμα από 18 Ιταλούς του πολεμικού ναυτικού και 13 αποστράτους που δούλευαν για λογαριασμό ιδιωτικής εταιρείας τον Ιούλιο του 1951, παρά τα προσχήματα και τις διαβεβαιώσεις των επισήμων ιταλικών κύκλων, δεν ήταν άλλη από το δυσμενές πολιτικό κλίμα στο εσωτερικό της γείτονος που νεοφασιστικοί κύκλοι φρόντιζαν να συντηρούν εμποδίζοντας την κυβέρνηση της χώρας να υλοποιήσει τις δεσμεύσεις της. Σε αυτό συνέβαλε και ο Τύπος, ως άλλωστε αναμενόταν, και από τις δύο πλευρές.


▅ Η έκθεση και η αισιοδοξία
Ετσι την ίδια εποχή που με απόρρητο έγγραφό του ο αντιπλοίαρχος Γ. Καρβέλης ζητούσε από τον έλληνα πρεσβευτή στη Ρώμη Γ. Εξηντάρη «όπως ευαρεστούμενοι ενεργήσητε κατά την κρίσιν σας ίνα επιστηθή η προσοχή του περιοδικού ΟΡΙΖΖΟΝΤΙ (τεύχος 1ης Φεβρουαρίου 1951) επί της δημοσιεύσεως κακοβούλων δημοσιευμάτων με υβριστικάς φράσεις διά το Ελληνικόν Β.Ναυτικόν» (ΑΠ 116), στις 5 Μαρτίου του ιδίου έτους ο Εξηντάρης, που σήκωνε ως επικεφαλής της ελληνικής διπλωματικής αποστολής όλο το βάρος της σπουδής και των πιέσεων που στη διάρκεια εκείνης της κρίσιμης περιόδου χαρακτήριζε τις σχέσεις των δύο πρώην εμπολέμων, έγραφε: «Παρατηρώ ότι ημέτερος Τύπος δυστυχώς ασχολείται με ζήτημα “Ευγενίου Σαβοΐας” αποδίδων υστεροβουλίαν εις Ιταλίαν και προσθέτων άνευ λόγου σχόλια θίγοντα ιταλικήν φιλοτιμίαν.Θεωρώ καθήκον μου πληροφορήσω υμάς ότι κατά όσα αναφέρει ημετέρα Ναυτική Αποστολή εργασίαι επισκευής καταδρομικού συνεχίζονται πυρετωδώς χρησιμοποιουμένων και συνεργείων νυκτός,προβλέπεται δε ότι περί τα τέλη Απριλίου ή αρχάς Μαΐου θα είναι έτοιμον προς παράδοσιν. Επιπλέον, επιτραπήτω μοι εισηγηθώ όπως γίνουν δέουσαι συστάσεις εις Τύπον παύση οιανδήποτε επί του θέματος συζήτησιν καθ΄ όσον φοβούμαι μη πως προκληθησόμενος τυχόν παρά τω ιταλικώ Τύπω αντίλαλος δυσχεράνη υπόθεσιν.Ως και άλλοτε ανέφερον ενταύθα κίνησις νεοφασιστών κατέστη εσχάτως κάπως σοβαρωτέρα, η δε Κυβέρνησις εδέησε εισηγηθή Βουλήν λήψιν έναντι αυτών νομοθετικών μέτρων. Δεν αποκλείεται ούτοι επιζητήσουν αφορμήν, προκαλέσουν έξαψιν ενταύθα πνευμάτων τα οποία ως και τα ημέτερα είναι λίαν ευεπίφορα προς αισθηματισμόν (sic). Διά τον λόγον τούτον ορθόν νομίζω όπως κατά τας γενησομένας συστάσεις προς τον ημέτερον Τύπον μη τονισθή ιδιαιτέρως επιδεικνυομένη προθυμία ιταλικής Κυβερνήσεως και αφεθή ζήτημα εκτός δημοσίας συζητήσεως η οποία βλάπτει» (κρυπτοτηλεγράφημα ΑΠ 1025).


▅ Οι πιέσεις προς το υπουργείο
Την αισιοδοξία Εξηντάρη πάντως φαίνεται πως δεν συμμεριζόταν ο Αρχηγός ΓΕΝ, ο οποίος στην ήδη μνημονευθείσα έκθεσή του από 15ης Φεβρουαρίου 1951 ανησυχούσε, μη αρκούμενος «... εις τας καθ΄ ημάς υπόπτως διατυμπανιζομένας συνεχείς εκδηλώσεις καλής διαθέσεως και φιλικών αισθημάτων των Ιταλών». Συμπλήρωνε δε: «... Εν τη πραγματικότητι ουδεμία υπάρχει απόδειξις και ουδέν μας πείθει εις το να αποκλείσωμεν εσκεμμένην ενέργειαν της Ιταλικής Κυβερνήσεως,αριστοτεχνικώς προμελετημένην,αποβλέπουσαν εις την μακροτέραν δυνατήν παράτασιν του χρόνου παραδόσεως του Καταδρομικού ίνα εν δεδομένη στιγμή διεθνούς εξελίξεως αποσπάση τούτο των χειρών του Βασιλικού Ναυτικού και το εντάξη οριστικώς εις την δύναμιν του Ιταλικού Στόλου, επιμελώς και αρτίως επισκευασμένον και αποτελούν πλέον επίζηλον από πάσης απόψεως αξιόμαχον πολεμικήν Μονάδα» (οπ.π.).

Μάλιστα, ορμώμενος από αυτήν την επικίνδυνη για τη χώρα μας πρόβλεψη του Αρχηγού ΓΕΝ, ο τότε πρόεδρος της κυβέρνησης και έχων το χαρτοφυλάκιο του ΥΠΕΞ Σοφοκλής Βενιζέλος διά «προσωπικής του διά Κύριον Εξηντάρην, Πρεσβευτήν, επιστολής», στις 23 Φεβρουαρίου, επεσήμαινε: «Ισως είναι χρήσιμον να προσθέσωμεν σχετικώς (ενν. στην ιταλική πλευρά) ότι η ελληνική κοινή γνώμη δεν βλέπει την παράδοσιν του “Ευγενίου της Σαβοΐας” τόσον ως υποχρέωσιν προερχομένην διά την Ιταλίαν από την ήτταν της και δυναμένην συνεπώς να θεωρηθή παρά της μάλλον εξημμένης μερίδος της ιταλικής κοινής γνώμης ως πράξις υποτιμητική. Βλέπει αυτήν κυριώτατα ως απόδοσιν διά τον τορπιλλισμόν εν ώρα ειρήνης της ΕΛΛΗΣ υπό φασιστικού υποβρυχίου, δηλαδή ως αναγνώρισιν ευθύνης ήτις τιμά την σημερινήν Ιταλίαν ασχέτως των άλλων μεσολαβησάντων γεγονότων...» (ΑΠ 22894).

Οτι οι φόβοι της ελληνικής πλευράς δεν εστερούντο βασιμότητος και ότι συνεπώς οι πιέσεις που εισηγείτο προς το ΥΠΕΞ ο Αρχηγός ΓΕΝ να ασκηθούν στους Ιταλούς ήσαν και δίκαιες και αναγκαίες απεδείχθη το επόμενο τρίμηνο, μετά αλληλουχία γεγονότων που ήσαν: Πρώτα απ΄ όλα ότι η ψήφιση του συμπληρωματικού ποσού των 400.000 δολαρίων στον ιταλικό κρατικό προϋπολογισμό, ποσό που απαιτούνταν για την ολοκλήρωση των επισκευαστικών εργασιών του καταδρομικού, έγινε μόλις τον Μάιο του 1951, με την πρόβλεψη ότι έπρεπε να απορροφηθεί λήγοντος του οικονομικού έτους, τέλος Ιουνίου, δηλαδή μέσα σε 40 ημέρες! «Τούτο, βεβαίως, δεν είναι νοητόν» έγραφε σε τετρασέλιδη απόρρητη έκθεσή του ο ναυτικός ακόλουθος στην πρεσβεία Ρώμης Ν. Βουρέκας, επισημαίνοντας ότι «το νέον αυτό εμπόδιον από πλευράς Ιταλών, ο παράγων χρόνος, περιοριστικός διά την Ελληνικήν Κυβέρνησιν», αποσκοπούσε σε δικό τους όφελος καθώς «κατά την σύμβασιν μόνο το 10% των μη χρησιμοποιηθέντων πιστώσεων μεταφέρεται εις το επόμενον έτος (δηλαδή 40 χιλ. δολλάρια) και τα λοιπά 360.000 χάνονται υπέρ των Ιταλών» (!) (ΑΠ 215).


▅ Η άρνηση των Ιταλών
Ακολούθησε μεγάλη καθυστέρηση στις «αναγκαίες», όπως χαρακτηρίστηκαν, δοκιμές μέσα στον Ναύσταθμο του Τάραντα και στη φόρτωση πυρομαχικών, ανεβάζοντας κατακόρυφα την αγωνία της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης που, πλην των άλλων ανησυχιών της, προσδοκούσε να ικανοποιήσει το λαϊκό αίσθημα χαιρετίζοντας τη νέα «Ελλη» στα ελληνικά ύδατα με αφορμή τον ετήσιο εορτασμό της Κοιμήσεως της Θεοτόκου, ημερομηνία που είχε ταυτιστεί με τον τορπιλισμό του ελληνικού ευδρόμου και, τέλος, προσετέθησαν δύο ακόμη ατυχή γεγονότα: το ένα αφορούσε την προκλητική άρνηση των Ιταλών να δεχθούν το πρόγραμμα φιλοξενίας και ψυχαγωγίας του πληρώματος προτού αυτό επιστρέψει με ελληνικό αρματαγωγό πίσω στο Μπρίντιζι και το δεύτερο απόρριψη του αιτήματος του έλληνα ναυτικού ακολούθου στη Ρώμη Ν. Βουρέκα να επιβιβαστεί, έστω χωρίς στολή, στο πλοίο «Ευγένιος της Σαβοΐας» κατά τον απόπλου του από τον Ναύσταθμο του Τάραντα συνοδεύοντάς το ως τον Πειραιά.

Το αίσιο τέλος που είχε όμως η όλη υπόθεση έσβησε κάθε πικρία ή μικρότητα που μεσολάβησε. Αργά το απόγευμα της 30ής Ιουνίου 1951, ο «Ευγένιος της Σαβοΐας» κατέπλεε στον Πειραιά. Περί την 1.30 ώρα πρωινή της επομένης, ο ιταλός κυβερνήτης έκπληκτος ξυπνούσε με την ειδοποίηση του αντιπλοιάρχου Καρβέλη να ολοκληρώσει τη διαδικασία παράδοσης την επόμενη Κυριακή. Αιτία, «λόγω προλήψεως επικρατούσης εν Ελλάδι, ότι το Βασιλικόν Ναυτικόν δεν θα ήθελε να υψώση την Ελληνικήν Σημαίαν την Τρίτην» (ΑΠ 123, 7 Ιουλίου 1951), απόλυτα κατανοητή στον ιταλό κυβερνήτη, που και ο ίδιος είχε σπεύσει να αποπλεύσει την προηγουμένη Πέμπτη και όχι Παρασκευή, ημέρα αποφράδα κατά τους Ιταλούς. «Η Νέα Ελλη», όπως τιτλοφορούσε το άρθρο του ο «Εθνικός Κήρυξ», «κατέπλευσε χθες και ξαναβαπτίζεται αύριον. Η τραυματισμένη Παναγία της Τήνου την περιμένει».

Η κυρία Φωτεινή Τομαή είναι προϊσταμένη της Υπηρεσίας Διπλωματικού και Ιστορικού Αρχείου του υπουργείου Εξωτερικών.

----------


## Ellinis

> ΦΟΒΕΡΟ
> Να φανταστείς ότι μέχρι τώρα νόμιζα ότι αναπαυόταν στο βυθό.
> Που να φανταστώ ότι κάποιοι όχι ανεγκέφαλοι ΑΛΛΑ ΦΙΛΟΧΡΗΜΑΤΟΙ θα το έπλητταν ύπουλα για δεύτερη φορά και μάλιστα χειρότερα από την πρώτη.


Προφανώς για να "γλυκάνουν" το κακό που έκαναν, είχε διαδωθεί οτι η διάλυση ήταν επιβεβλημένη στο πλαίσιο της παραχώρησης του Eugenio di Savoia (2ου ΕΛΛΗ) από τους Ιταλούς. 
Σε ένα βιβλίο υπάρχουν και φωτογραφίες από τα κομμάτια όπως ανέβαιναν και τα ακουμπάγαν στο ντόκο μέχρι να τα πάρει ο σκραπατζής...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Τμημα τορπιλης εκ των εκτοξευθεντων απο το Ιταλικο υποβρυχιο Delfino εναντιον του Ευδρομου ΕΛΛΗ στις 15 Αυγουστου του 1940._
DSCN5547.jpg
Ιερος Ναος Ευαγγελιστριας Τηνου _Μαυσωλειο της ΕΛΛΗΣ_

----------


## Grotta

*Έλλη Ι**Έλλη ΙΙ*Διαστάσεις98/12/4,3 μ. 186/175,5/5 μ.  Εκτόπισμα8.856/10/660 τον. 2.115 τον Ταχύτητα26 κόμβοιΤριπλέλικο36 κόμβοι Οπλισμός3 πυροβόλα 152 χιλ8 πυροβόλα 6 ιντ.16 πυρ. 40 χιλ.  2 πυροβόλα 66 χιλ6 πυροβόλα 100χιλ   2 Τ/Σ 19 ιντσών6 Τ/Σ 1 ιντσών  ΚατασκευήΗΠΑΙταλία  Περίοδος1912-13 6/7/66-16/3/36 Ναυλοχήθηκε1914 16/1/36 και 26/6/51

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το υποβρύχιο που τορπίλισε την ΕΛΛΗ


ΣΤΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΟ ΥΠΟΒΡΥΧΙΟ.
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΟ "ΕΛΛΗ" ΗΤΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΑΓΟΡΑ ΑΝΑΓΚΗΣ ΤΟΤΕ.ΚΑΤΑΔΡΟΜΙΚΟ...ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΕΓΕΙΝ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ,ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΔΕΛΦΑ ΤΟΥ CHAO HO KAI YING SWEI (BΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΗΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ) ΗΤΑΝ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ.ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ Ο ΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ 3 ΠΒ ΤΩΝ 152, 2 ΤΩΝ 66, 2 ΤΩΝ 40, 2 Τ/Σ ΤΩΝ 457 ΧΙΛ ΚΑΙ 110 ΝΑΡΚΕΣ.ΤΟ 1940 ΕΠΙΑΝΕ ΜΟΝΟ 18 KTS! ΠΑΡΌΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΑΥΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΗ ΜΟΝΑΔΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ Β.Ν.

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗ συμφώνω και εγώ οτι το ΕΛΛΗ θα μπορούσε να φανεί χρήσιμο στη μάχη των θαλασσών. Όμως η παρουσία του δε νομίζω οτι θα άλλαζε κάτι στην έκβαση του πολέμου... εξάλλου οι Ιταλοί δεν το βύθισαν για να μας στερήσουν από μια σημαντική μονάδα.
Υποθέτω οτι αν δεν το είχαν βυθίσει θα μπορούσε να χρησιμεύσει σε παράκτιους βομβαρδισμούς, σαν συνοδό νηοπομπών και ίσως σε κάποιες επιδρομικές αποστολές (αν και δεν είχε την ταχύτητα).
Αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι θα μπορούσε να παίξει ενεργό ρόλο σε ναυμαχίες επιφανίας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗ συμφώνω και εγώ οτι το ΕΛΛΗ θα μπορούσε να φανεί χρήσιμο στη μάχη των θαλασσών. Όμως η παρουσία του δε νομίζω οτι θα άλλαζε κάτι στην έκβαση του πολέμου... εξάλλου οι Ιταλοί δεν το βύθισαν για να μας στερήσουν από μια σημαντική μονάδα.
> Υποθέτω οτι αν δεν το είχαν βυθίσει θα μπορούσε να χρησιμεύσει σε παράκτιους βομβαρδισμούς, σαν συνοδό νηοπομπών και ίσως σε κάποιες επιδρομικές αποστολές (αν και δεν είχε την ταχύτητα).
> Αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι θα μπορούσε να παίξει ενεργό ρόλο σε ναυμαχίες επιφανίας.


ΩΣ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΝ ΟΙ ΙΤΑΛΟΙ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΡΟΒΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΠΡΟΚΛΗΣΕΙΣ.ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΗ ΤΗΝΟ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ Α/Τ ΑΕΤΟΣ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ ΥΠΟΨΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΓΕΝ ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΡΗΘΕΙ ΜΙΑΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΗΣ ΜΟΝΑΔΑΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ Κ/Δ ΕΛΛΗ, ΑΛΛΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΑΤΑΓΗ ΑΝΩΘΕΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΤΕΙΛΑΝΕ.
Η ΑΛΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΝΑΡΚΟΘΕΤΗΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΓΙ΄ΑΥΤΗΝ Η ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΠΑΡΚΗΣ.ΟΜΩΣ Π.Χ. ΣΤΟΥΣ ΒΟΜΒΑΡΔΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΛΒΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΠΑΡΑΛΙΩΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΑΧΥΤΕΡΑ Α/Τ ΚΛΑΣΗΣ GREYHOUND KAI DARDO.

----------


## Ellinis

Aς δούμε και κάποιες λεπτομέρειες για τα πρώτα χρόνια του καταδρομικού ΕΛΛΗ.
Όπως είχαμε γράψει το πλοίο ναυπηγήθηκε στη Φιλαδέλφια των ΗΠΑ, στα ναυπηγεία William Cramp με το όνομα FEI HUNG. Το είχε παραγγείλει το 1910 η Κίνα, ως μέρος μιας παραγγελίας τριών εκπαιδευτικών καταδρομικών.
Τα δύο άλλα ναυπηγήθηκαν στην Αγγλία και παραδόθηκαν στη Κίνα, όμως η ναυπήγηση του FEI HUNG δεν είχε ολοκληρωθεί όταν ξέσπασε η επανάσταση του 1912 στην Κίνα. 
Το πλοίο έτσι δεν παραδώθηκε και βγήκε στο σφυρί για να καταλήξει τελικά στην Ελλάδα.

Παρακάτω μια φωτογραφία από τα δοκιμαστικά του σκάφους, όταν ανήκε ακόμη στα ναυπηγεία και πριν αγοραστεί από την Ελλάδα.

pic74.jpg
πηγή

Όσο για τα δύο κονταδελφά του που τελικά έφθασαν στην Κίνα (_Ying Swei_ και_ Chao Ho)_, αυτά βυθίστηκαν το 1937 κατά την Ιαπωνική εισβολή από αεροπορικές επιθέσεις.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΕΥΓΕ ΕLLINIS, ENA "EΛΛΗ" ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ ΑΠ¶ΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΟΧΙ ΩΡΑΙΟ.ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ ΝΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΤΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ,ΟΤΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΟΜΩΣ.Ο ΕΚΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΑΛΛΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΜΕΣΟΠΟΛΕΜΟΥ.

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε _Βίκτωρ Χιώτης_, δεν έχω κάποια άλλη φωτογραφία που να το δείχνει σε αυτή την περίοδο αλλά έχω ένα σχέδιο που ίσως σε ενδιαφέρει...

Eιδικά αυτό το υπερυψωμένο ντεκ στην πρύμνη μου κάνει εντύπωση!

elli1b.jpg
Από το Πολωνικό περιοδικό _Okrety Wojenne,_ δημοσιευμένοπριν περίπου 10 χρόνια σε άρθρο που αφορούσε το πλοίο μας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΑΚΡΩΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΥΣΑ Η ΠΛΑΓΙΑ ΟΨΗ.ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΟΦΕΙΛΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΡΧΙΚΟ ΠΡΟΟΡΙΣΜΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΟ.ΤΑ ΤΡΙΑ ΖΕΥΓΗ ΛΕΜΒΩΝ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΕΣΤΑΤΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗ ΔΟΚΙΜΩΝ.ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΥΠΕΡΥΨΩΜΕΝΟ ΕΠΙΣΤΕΓΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΧΩΡΟΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΙΤΗΣΕΩΝ.

----------


## τοξοτης

Μιά άλλη ιστορία σχετικά με την αγορά του ΕΛΛΗ μέσα από το πιο κάτω δημοσίευμα

*Ο… Fei Hung που έγινε Έλλη – Πως το εύδρομο δεν έγινε Κινεζικό, αλλά ελληνικό*




Τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει η «*Έλλη*» με έναν από τους πιο διάσημους Κινέζους εκτελεστές *πολεμικών τεχνών* και *γιατρό*; Μα το πλοίο που κατασκευαζόταν σε αμερικανικά ναυπηγεία στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του ΅10 ήταν παραγγελία της κινεζικής κυβέρνησης. Τότε βλέπετε οι Κινέζοι δεν είχαν μπει στο χώρο του φασόν για να φτιάχνουν από *τσίχλες* έως *πυρηνικές κεφαλές*!
Το ελαφρό καταδρομικό θα ονομαζόταν “*Fei Hung*” προς τιμή του πλοιάρχου, στρατιωτικού γιατρού και εκτελεστή πολεμικών τεχνών *Wong Fei Hung* (στη φωτογραφία, αν και υπάρχουν αμφιβολίες εάν είναι αυτός ή ο εγγονός του!) ο οποίος βρισκόταν ακόμα εν ζωή. Ο πατέρας του *Wong Kei Ying* ήταν ένας από τους *δέκα τίγρεις* του καντονίου (μεγάλος τίτλος) και τον κουβαλούσε από μικρό στις παραστάσεις πολεμικής τέχνης για να εξασφαλίσουν το πενιχρό οικογενειακό τους εισόδημα.
Μόνο που η κινεζική κυβέρνηση *ανατράπηκε* το 1914 κι η ελληνική έσπευσε να εκμεταλλευτεί την ευκαιρία και να *αγοράσει* το πλοίο την ίδια χρονιά. Του έδωσε το όνομα «*Έλλη*» από την ομώνυμη ναυμαχία του *ΑΆ Βαλκανικού Πολέμου* (3/16 Δεκεμβρίου 1912) στα στενά των Δαρδανελίων.
Το πλοίο έλαβε μέρος στον ΑΆ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, χρησιμοποιήθηκε για *αποκλεισμούς* τουρκικών λιμανιών στη Μικρασιατική εκστρατεία κι *επισκευάστηκε* εκ βάθρων στη Γαλλία από το 1925 έως το 1927.
Όσο για τον Wong Fei Hung (9 Αυγούστου 1847 -25 Μαρτίου 1924) μπορεί να έχασε τη προβολή που θα του χάριζε ένα πλοίο με το όνομά του, αλλά την *εισέπραξε* στο πολλαπλάσιο από την *7η τέχνη*. Τα στούντιο του Χόνγκ Κονγκ έχουν γυρίσει περισσότερες από εκατό ταινίες με τις περιπέτειές του (αληθινές και μη). Τον έχουν ενσαρκώσει το κινηματογραφικό από το 1940 μέχρι σήμερα πολλοί αστέρες του είδους. Τα τελευταία χρόνια η κινεζική τηλεόραση γύρισε τη ζωή του σε σήριαλ!
*Πασατέμπος* http://pasatempo.wordpress.com

Ένα από <τ' αδέλφια> της CHAO HO : http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...o%20Ho-01.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μιά άλλη ιστορία σχετικά με την αγορά του ΕΛΛΗ μέσα από το πιο κάτω δημοσίευμα
> 
> *Ο… Fei Hung που έγινε Έλλη – Πως το εύδρομο δεν έγινε Κινεζικό, αλλά ελληνικό*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει η «*Έλλη*» με έναν από τους πιο διάσημους Κινέζους εκτελεστές *πολεμικών τεχνών* και *γιατρό*; Μα το πλοίο που κατασκευαζόταν σε αμερικανικά ναυπηγεία στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του ΅10 ήταν παραγγελία της κινεζικής κυβέρνησης. Τότε βλέπετε οι Κινέζοι δεν είχαν μπει στο χώρο του φασόν για να φτιάχνουν από *τσίχλες* έως *πυρηνικές κεφαλές*!
> Το ελαφρό καταδρομικό θα ονομαζόταν “*Fei Hung*” προς τιμή του πλοιάρχου, στρατιωτικού γιατρού και εκτελεστή πολεμικών τεχνών *Wong Fei Hung* (στη φωτογραφία, αν και υπάρχουν αμφιβολίες εάν είναι αυτός ή ο εγγονός του!) ο οποίος βρισκόταν ακόμα εν ζωή. Ο πατέρας του *Wong Kei Ying* ήταν ένας από τους *δέκα τίγρεις* του καντονίου (μεγάλος τίτλος) και τον κουβαλούσε από μικρό στις παραστάσεις πολεμικής τέχνης για να εξασφαλίσουν το πενιχρό οικογενειακό τους εισόδημα.
> ...


KAΛΟ,ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ Η ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΛΕΥΤΗΚΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΕΙ,ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΠΗΡΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΙΑΤΙΘΕΤΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑ...

----------


## τοξοτης

Το είδα αυτό για την <εκμετάλλευση> αλλά το θεώρησα με την καλή έννοια (τις ευκαιρίας).

----------


## Ellinis

> ΕΥΓΕ ΕLLINIS, ENA "EΛΛΗ" ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ ΑΠ¶ΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΟΧΙ ΩΡΑΙΟ.ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ ΝΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΤΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ,ΟΤΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΟΜΩΣ.Ο ΕΚΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΑΛΛΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΜΕΣΟΠΟΛΕΜΟΥ.


Τελικά βρέθηκε και μια φωτογραφία του ΕΛΛΗ με την παλιά μορφή όταν πια είχε έρθει στην Ελλάδα. Ποζάρει στην Κέρκυρα μαζί με Γαλλικά πολεμικά και σύμφωνα με τη λεζάντα της καρτ ποστάλ η χρονιά είναι το 1917. Ίσως να ήταν η περίοδος που λόγω εμφυλίο είχε περάσει στον έλεγχο των Γάλλων.

elli.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και μία φωτογραφία από τις δοκιμές του. Είναι προφανές ότι κατά τον εκσυχρονισμό ανακατασκευάστηκε η υπερκατασκευή, επίσης μετατράπηκαν οι λέβητες για να κάινε πετρέλαιο και τοποθετήθηκε υποδομή ναρκοθέτησης.
CHN%20fei%20hung.JPG
Πηγή: http://navalhistory.flixco.info/H/30...94/8330/a0.htm

Επίσης μια είδηση από τους NY Times στο οποίο έχει κι ένα πλεονασμό δίνει την ταχύτητα σε κόμβους την ώρα ενώ ο κόμβοε αντιστοιχεί σε ένα ναυτικό μίλι την ώρα.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι μια σύγκριση που έκανα με τα δύο ΕΛΛΗ σε ίδια κλίμακα.
Σχεδόν το μισό ήταν από αυτό που πήραμε σαν πολεμική επανόρθωση... αλλά τελικά το μεγάλο δεν φάνηκε και ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμο για τις ανάγκες του Π.Ν.

elli comp.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ Κ/Δ ΕΝΩ ΤΟ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΤ' ΕΥΦΗΜΙΣΜΟ. ΚΟΜΨΟ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ; ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ,ΟΙ ΙΤΑΛΟΙ ΟΛΟ ΦΡΟΥ ΦΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ!
ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥ,ΕΓΡΑΨΕ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΣΤΗ ΠΡΥΜΗ ΛΑΝΘΑΣΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΙΣΩΣ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΙΤΑΛΟΥΣ.

----------


## sv1xv

> ΚΟΜΨΟ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ; ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ,ΟΙ ΙΤΑΛΟΙ ΟΛΟ ΦΡΟΥ ΦΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ!


Δεν φταίνε οι σχεδιαστές, απλώς το πλοίο βρέθηκε σε υπηρεσία σε μια εποχή που οι εξελίξεις (ιδίως στα ηλεκτρονικά) κάλπαζαν. Ο αριθμός των κυρίων πυροβόλων στα πλοία μειώθηκε ενώ σε αντιστάθμισμα αυξήθηκε η ταχυβολία και η ακρίβεια της βολής με έλεγχο μέσω radar. Τα μεγάλα πληρώματα έγιναν πολύ δαπανηρά. ¶ρχισαν να διατίθενται από δεύτερο χέρι αντιτορπιλικά ναυπηγήσεως 1942-1944 (10 χρόνια νεώτερα) με βελτιωμένες δυνατότητες. 

Λάβετε υπόψιν ότι το μουσειακό σήμερα HMS Belfast, ναυπήγησης 1938, αποσύρθηκε για παρόμοιους λόγους παρόλο που το 1955 είχε υποστεί δραστικό εγσυγχρονισμό στα ηλεκτρονικά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν φταίνε οι σχεδιαστές, απλώς το πλοίο βρέθηκε σε υπηρεσία σε μια εποχή που οι εξελίξεις (ιδίως στα ηλεκτρονικά) κάλπαζαν. Ο αριθμός των κυρίων πυροβόλων στα πλοία μειώθηκε ενώ σε αντιστάθμισμα αυξήθηκε η ταχυβολία και η ακρίβεια της βολής με έλεγχο μέσω radar. Τα μεγάλα πληρώματα έγιναν πολύ δαπανηρά. ¶ρχισαν να διατίθενται από δεύτερο χέρι αντιτορπιλικά ναυπηγήσεως 1942-1944 (10 χρόνια νεώτερα) με βελτιωμένες δυνατότητες. 
> 
> Λάβετε υπόψιν ότι το μουσειακό σήμερα HMS Belfast, ναυπήγησης 1938, αποσύρθηκε για παρόμοιους λόγους παρόλο που το 1955 είχε υποστεί δραστικό εγσυγχρονισμό στα ηλεκτρονικά.


 ENNOΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΙΤΑΛΩΝ.ΕΛΑΦΡΑ ΘΩΡΑΚΙΣΗ ΣΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ, ΕΜΦΑΣΗ ΣΤΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΕΝΗ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΜΕΤΡΟΥΣΑΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΕΝΑ 'Η ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΑΣΟΥΝ ΥΣΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΔΥΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑΤΑ: TA 4 A/T TYΠΟΥ DARDO ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΘΕΤΑΜΕ ΤΟ 1940 ΕΠΙΑΝΑΝ ΜΟΝΟ 25 Κ.! ΤΟ ΔΕ "ΕΛΛΗ" ΟΤΑΝ ΑΝΕΒΗΚΕ ΤΗ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΚΡΗΤΗ ΣΤΗ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑ,ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΜΟΝΟ 18 Κ. ΠΑΡ'ΟΛΟ ΟΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΝΟΤΑΝ ΣΤΡΕΨΗ ΑΞΟΝΑ
ΟΣΟ ΗΤΑΝ Α.Κ.Ι.Π. ΑΣ ΜΗ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΥΛΙΚΟΥ.
ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΣΘΕ,ΙΣΩΣ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΕΑΝ ΜΑΣ ΕΔΙΝΑΝ ΔΥΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ CAPITANI ROMANI TA OΠΟΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟΤΕΡΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΜΕΓΕΘΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΒΝ. ΤΟ ΕΛΛΗ ΣΑΝ ΙΤΑΛΙΚΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΝΑ ΡΑΝΤΑΡ ΤΥΠΟΥ BUFO AΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ.
ΓΕΝΙΚΑ,ΟΙ ΧΩΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΛΑΒΑΝ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΞΟΝΑ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗΣ ΣΕ ΑΝΤΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΑ 'Η ΣΕ ΠΥΡΟΜΑΧΙΚΑ ΓΙ'ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΑΡΑΜΟΝΗ ΣΕ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΩΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΒΡΑΧΥΒΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΕΤΑΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΑ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΟ ΑΦΘΟΝΟ ΣΥΜΜΑΧΙΚΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω δημοσιευτηκε στην _Αλιευτικο Αγωνα_ του Νοεμβριου 1945 ενα αγνωστο στοιχειο για τον τορπιλλισμο της *Ελλης* στην Τηνο το 1940. Να σημειωθει οτι το αναφερομενο *Εσπερος* δεν ηταν αλιευτικο αλλα το πολυ γνωστο μας επιβατηγο πλοιο.

19451100 Αλ Κοσμος.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Το ΕΛΛΗ απ την ιστοσελίδα : http://storiacontroversa.blogspot.gr
Elli_1.jpg

Τα παρακάτω απο την ιστοσελίδα : http://www.flickr.com/photos/library...n/photostream/ 
FEI HUNG.jpg
..................................................  ..................................................  .............................................

  Above: Fei Hung.  Coming across this photo was mysterious.  Obviously this ship bears a Chinese name, but where was it being built when this was taken?  Google quickly answered my question.  The Fei Hung was one of three training cruisers ordered by China in 1910.  The first was delivered in 1911, but the 1912 Chinese Revolution intervened, and the Fei Hung was never delivered to China.  It was built at New York Shipbuilding and in 1914 she was sold to Greece and re-christened Helle.  After being sold to Greece though, she was captured by the french and served under the French Flag in WWI from 1916-1917.  She was returned to Greece after the war.  In 1926-28 she was completely refitted as a cruiser-minelayer, and on August 15, 1940 Helle was torpedoed by an Italian submarine.

----------


## Ellinis

Με την ευκαιρία της επετίου της βύθισης του ΈΛΛΗ στην Τήνου να δούμε και μια φωτογραφία που δεν έχει ξανανέβει:

Elli cruiser.jpg
Aπό παλιό τεύχος της Ναυτικής Ελλάδος.

Στο τεύχος 570 του περιοδικού Ναυτική Επιθεώρηση παρουσιάζεται η άποψη του ιταλού κυβερνήτη του υποβρύχιου Delphino. Μπορείτε να το διαβάσετε ολόκληρο εδώ. Από εκεί και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία που δείχνει το ΈΛΛΗ να φλέγεται λίγο πριν βυθιστεί.

elli f.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Στο μνημειο της Ελλης στο λιμανι της Τηνου υπαρχει    οπως αναφερεται και το "Κανονι του καταδρομικου Ελλη"

_P8151361.JPGP8151365.JPGP8151356.JPG
_...αν γνωριζει καποιος  φιλος κατι περισσοτερο... _

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _Στο μνημειο της Ελλης στο λιμανι της Τηνου υπαρχει οπως αναφερεται και το "Κανονι του καταδρομικου Ελλη"
> 
> _P8151361.JPGP8151365.JPGP8151356.JPG
> _...αν γνωριζει καποιος φιλος κατι περισσοτερο..._


 Φίλε ΤSS APOLLON διακρίνεται κάποια επιγραφή του κατασκευαστή πάνω στο πυροβόλο; Ίσως με zoom σε φωτογραφίες με τα δευτερεύοντα πβ του πλοίου να βγάλουμε συμπέρασμα.
Παρακαλώ τους  mods να προσθέσουν στον τίτλο του θέματος κ το πρώην όνομα του πλοίου FEI HUNG προς διάκριση από το πρώην ΕUGENIO DI SAVOIA.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ πηγα και την ειδα την επιγραφη, αναγραφει μονο τον τοπο επισκευης του πυροβολου_

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πρέπει να είναι πυροβόλο των 3 ιντσών

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το υποβρύχιο που τορπίλισε την ΕΛΛΗ


Μερικά στοχεία για το Ιταλικό υποβρύχιο που τορπίλησε το ΕΛΛΗ που βρήκα στην ιστοσελίδα :   http://www.sommergibili.com/delfinoe.htm 

μαζί με δύο φωτογραφίες του εκ των οποίων η μία (delfino1) έχει την εξής σημείωση :   1933 - by an italian newspaper "Domenica del Corriere" - ITALIAN SUBMARINES IN THE BLACK SEA -
  Two italians submarines, "DELFINO" and "TRICHECO" stopped in Varna, in Bulgary. Bulgarian Ministry of Navy visits the boats (big picture) and then Italian Officers went to Sofia where they met King Boris (small left picture)"




Italian Submarine " DELFINO "
  (translation by the courtesy of Mr. D'Adamo - www.regiamarina.net)
  The submarine DELFINO (the same name was assigned to the first Italian submarine designed and build by Gen. Pullino at the beginning of the last decade of the 18th century) belonged to the class “SQUALO”. This class derived and was an improvement of the preceding classes “PISANI” and “BANDIERA”, and was efficient and reliable and, as a matter of fact, brought to an end the experimental period of Italian submarine naval constructions.
  The “SQUALO” class included four boats: SQUALO (2), NARVALO (2), DELFINO (2) and TRICHECO (2), all built by the C.R.D.A. shipyard of Monfalcone (Gorizia), between 1928 and 1931. The DELFINO was laid down on October 27th, 1928, launched on April 27th, 1930 and delivered to the Navy on June 19th, 1931.
  The boatΆs technical specifications were:
  - Hull: "Bernardis" design - Single Hull
  - Max Diving Depth.: 100 m (safety factor 3)
  - Displacement: 933 t (surfaced) - 1.142 t (submerged)
  - Dimensions: 69,80 m (Lenght) – 7,18 m (Beam) – 5,20 m (Draft)
  - Engines Power: 3.000 HP (diesel) - 1.300 HP (electric)
  - Max Speed: 15,5 kts (surf.) - 8 kts (subm.)
  - Range: surfaced: 5.650 NM at 8 kts - 1.820 NM at 15,5 kts ; submerged : 100 NM at 3 kts - 7 NM at 8 Kts
  - Armament: 8 x 533 mm torp. tubes (4 bow and 4 aft); 1 deck gun 102 mm / 35 cal. ; 2 Anti-Aircraft guns 13,2 mm
  - Crew: 52 (5 Officers)
  Here a recap of its operational life:
  Upon entering service, the DELFINO, along with the three other boats of the same class, was assigned to the 2nd Squadron based in La Spezia.
  In 1933, along with the TRICHECO, the boat completed a long cruise in the Black Sea.
  The following year, the four boats of the “SQUALO” class were transferred to Naples where they made up the 4th Submarine Squadron. From Naples, the DELFINO and TRICHECO completed a second cruise in the eastern Mediterranean. Toward the end on 1936, the boat began participating in the Spanish Civil War under the command of Lieutenant Folco Buonamici, completing a special mission from the 9th to the 24th of December. On patrol in the waters off Barcelona and Terragon, it attempted a single attack against a merchant ship, but failed to succeed.

  In 1937, the DELFINO was assigned to the Red Sea. Later one, the four boats of the same class were reunited, first in 1938 as part of the 33rd Squadron of the 3rd Submarine Group based in Messina; later, in 1940, as part of the 51st Squadron of the 5th Submarine Group based in Leros (Greece).



  Upon ItalyΆs entry into the war (June 10th 1940), the DELFINO was under the command of Lieutenant Giuseppe Aicardi and already on patrol off the Starit of Khesos (Greece). Other missions quickly followed, one after another.

  On July 18th, while on patrol in the Doros Channel, the DELFINO was attacked by a British submarine, but was able to avoid the torpedo. A few hours later, the boat sighted again the enemy vessel, this time launching a torpedo. A strong explosion and a tall column of water made the crew believe that the torpedo had reached its target, but there is no reference to this action in any British documentation.

  On August 15th, while on Patrol off the Cyclades Islands, the DELFINO is the protagonist of an episode very sad to remember, such as for a long time it was not mentioned in the official historical annals: the sinking of the old Greek light cruiser HELLI in the harbor of the Island of Tino, during the celebrations of Assumption. During the attack was also hit a merchant ship, which sank to the shallow waters, while a third weapons hit the docks.


  The attack, planned and executed in total secrecy (not even Count Ciano, the Italian Foreign Minister knew about it), was ordered by the Italian Governor for the Aegean, the zealous and bellicose De Vecchi (he was part of the Fascist quadrumvirato), under instructions from his superiors (it appears that the order was issued by Mussolini himself, via Supermarina). De Vecchi augmented these orders when he gave instructions (verbally) to Captain Aicardi. The intention was to intimidate Greece, not yet involved in the conflict but under suspicion, and rightly so, of favoring British operations in the Aegean.
  To Greek protests, the Italian government replied rejecting all accusations, but was refuted by the recovery of debris of a torpedo of Italian manufacturing. To this, it was pathetically replied, attempting to shift the blame to England, that in the past some weapons from the Italian torpedo factory in Fiume had been sold to the British who had used them to inculpate the Italians.
  After the war, Captain Aicardi reported that he had entered the bay to hit two small merchant ships when the Helli caught up with him and looked like it was moving against the submarine: the attack was inevitable.
  This was an ugly episode, useless and ignoble, which only achieve the result of provoking great resentment toward Italy. At the end of the conflict, within the peace treaty negotiations, Grece requested and obtained the assignment of the Italian cruiser Eugenio di Savoia as part of war reparations; it would be renamed Helli.
  In November 1940, Lieutenant Aicardi passed the command of the DELFINO to Lieutenant Commander Alberto Avogadro di Cerrione. In the next mission, from November 25th to the 30th in the northern Aegean Sea, on the 29th he sighted a convoy against which launched two torpedoes. Explosions are clearly heard and it was believed that, perhaps, the Greek destroyer PSARA might have been hit, but this was never confirmed.
  On August 1st, 1941, during a patrol off Tobruk, the DELFINO was attacked by a British airplane type “Sunderland”, but it defended itself with the machineguns and was able to shoot it down, rescuing four members of the crew.
  The following missions, until February 1942, took place in the Sicilian Channel and in the waters of Malta. In February 1942, Captain Avogadro relinquished command to Lieutenant Mario Violante who held command until the loss of the boat. With the new captain, the DELFINO was assigned to the Submarine School in Pola where it completed 67 training sorties.
  On November 10th, 1942 the boat was back to the frontline in Taranto, with the onerous task of transporting materiel to North Africa. During three missions, from November 13th 1942 to January 6t, 1943, the DELFINO transported over 200 tons of ammunitions and fuel. Thereafter, it entered the shipyard in Taranto for a period of refitting lasting until March 20th. After, it relocated to Augusta.
  On March 23th at 12:15, the DELFINO left Taranto, followed by a pilot boat which was to escort it outside the harbor. Precisely an hour later, six and one half miles for 205° from the S. Vito lighthouse, a sudden failure of the rudder abruptly veered the submarine: collision with the pilot boat is inevitable. The gash produced by the collision aft was large. Any counteraction was inevitable: the boat sank rapidly taking with it 28 crew members.
  Up to that moment, the DELFINO had completed 29 missions for a total of 17,429 miles, 1,756 of which underwater.
http://www.sommergibili.com/delfinoe.htm

----------


## sv1xv

Leros (Greece): μάλλον λάθος κάνει... Η Λέρος την εποχή εκείνη ανήκε στην Ιταλία.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Leros (Greece): μάλλον λάθος κάνει... Η Λέρος την εποχή εκείνη ανήκε στην Ιταλία.


Μπορεί η Λέρος , όπως και τα υπόλοιπα Δωδεκάνησα  να ήταν τότε  Ιταλοκρατούμενα , αλλά σήμερα όταν θέλουμε στην αφήγησή μας  να δωσουμε σε κάποιον να καταλάβει που είναι η Λέρος δε του λέμε (στη Λέρο που ήταν Ιταλοκρατούμενη) αλλά στη Λέρο στην Ελλάδα. Ετσι νομίζω δηλαδή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μπορεί η Λέρος , όπως και τα υπόλοιπα Δωδεκάνησα να ήταν τότε Ιταλοκρατούμενα , αλλά σήμερα όταν θέλουμε στην αφήγησή μας να δωσουμε σε κάποιον να καταλάβει που είναι η Λέρος δε του λέμε (στη Λέρο που ήταν Ιταλοκρατούμενη) αλλά στη Λέρο στην Ελλάδα. Ετσι νομίζω δηλαδή.


 Συμφωνώ μαζί σου.

----------


## sv1xv

Αντιθέτως, εγώ διαφωνώ πλήρως. Γαφουμε την χώρα στην οποία ανήκε η τοποθεσία όταν συνέβη το ιστορικό γεγονός και μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε "σήμερα στην Ελλάδα" κλπ. Γιατί αν δεν τηρήσουμε αυστηρά τον κανόνα, σε λίγο θα γράφουμε για την μεσαιωνική ιστορία της Κρακοβίας και της Αδριανούπολης και θα αναφέρουμε ως χώρες την Πολωνία και την Τουρκία.

Το πλέον βολικό και κατανοητό από τους αδαείς δεν είναι απαραίτητα και το σωστό και δόκιμο.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Αντιθέτως, εγώ διαφωνώ πλήρως. Γαφουμε την χώρα στην οποία ανήκε η τοποθεσία όταν συνέβη το ιστορικό γεγονός και μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε "σήμερα στην Ελλάδα" κλπ. Γιατί αν δεν τηρήσουμε αυστηρά τον κανόνα, σε λίγο θα γράφουμε για την μεσαιωνική ιστορία της Κρακοβίας και της Αδριανούπολης και θα αναφέρουμε ως χώρες την Πολωνία και την Τουρκία.
> 
> Το πλέον βολικό και κατανοητό από τους αδαείς δεν είναι απαραίτητα και το σωστό και δόκιμο.


Πόσο αδαής μπορεί να είναι κανείς όταν το κείμενο που παράθεσα είναι απο τη σελίδα  www.regiamarina.net)
και για όσους δε καταλαβαίνουν παραθέτω φωτογραφία, όπου οι ίδιοι οι τότε κατακτητές αναφέρουν το < LEROS/GREECE> 
Τέλος φίλε μου είσαι τουλάχιστο αγενής με τους χαρακτηρισμού σου. Δεκτή η διαφωνία σου αλλά μέχρι  εκεί.

----------


## sv1xv

Μην ψοφάς για καβγά και μην ψάχνεις για προσβολές εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν. Το "αδαής" δεν αναφέρεται σε εσένα  αλλά στους υποτιθέμενους αναγνώστες του αρχικού κειμένου, οι οποίοι πρέπει να τρέφονται με μικρές ανακρίβειες για λόγους συγγραφικής ευκολίας.

Πάντως αν ο παραφουσκωμένος εγωισμός σου ψάχνει αφορμή για διαδικτυακούς καβγάδες και μπινελίκια, δεν έχω το χρόνο και τη διάθεση να ασχοληθώ.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Μην ψοφάς για καβγά και μην ψάχνεις για προσβολές εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν. Το "αδαής" δεν αναφέρεται σε εσένα  αλλά στους υποτιθέμενους αναγνώστες του αρχικού κειμένου, οι οποίοι πρέπει να τρέφονται με μικρές ανακρίβειες για λόγους συγγραφικής ευκολίας.
> 
> Πάντως αν ο παραφουσκωμένος εγωισμός σου ψάχνει αφορμή για διαδικτυακούς καβγάδες και μπινελίκια, δεν έχω το χρόνο και τη διάθεση να ασχοληθώ.



Κατ αρχή ούτε παραφουσκωμένο εγωϊσμό έχω , ούτε ψάχνω αφορμή για  διαδικτυακούς καβγάδες και μπινελίκια γιατί απλά , όχι για κανένα άλλο  λόγο αλλά απλά γιατί δε μου αρέσει να  βρίζω έστι δε θα χρειαστείς χρόνο  και διάθεση για να ασχοληθείς.
Να σου γνωρίσω δε ότι διαφωνία με  κάποιον μπορεί να είχα σε κάποιο θέμα ΠΟΤε όμως δε σκέφτηκα  διαδικτυακούς καυγάδες και μπινελίκια. Για να στο δώσω δε να το  καταλάβεις με παράδειγμα θα σου πω ότι στο παραλθόν με τον συμφωνήσαντα  στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα Βίκτωρ Χιώτη είχαμε κάποιες  διαφωνίες ποτε όμως δεν  ανταλλάξαμε μπινελίκια.
Αλλά θέλω να ξέρω όλα αυτά απο που τα συμπέρανες ?? έχεις κάποια στοιχεία ή είναι κυήματα της φαντασίας σου ???

----------


## Ellinis

Νομίζω οτι ειδικά στο θέμα αυτού του πλοίου λόγω της ιστορίας του δεν χωρούν προσωπικές αντιπαραθέσεις τις οποίες μπορείτε να τις συζητήσετε - αν επιθυμείτε - με π.μ.

Ας παραμείνουμε λοιπόν στο θέμα μας, βλέποντας μια σύγκριση του πλοίου πριν και μετά τη μετασκευή του 1925-27 που του έδωσε και τη δυνατότητα να ναρκοθετήσει. Η μετατροπή των μηχανών δεν είχε θεαματικά αποτελέσματα και το σκάφος συνέχισε να κινείται περί τους 20 κόμβους, αν και όπως αναφέρεται το 1940 η ταχύτητα του δεν ξεπέρναγε τους 18.

elli.jpg
navypedia.org

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η μετατροπή των μηχανών αφορούσε την αλλαγή του καυσίμου από κάρβουνο σε πετρέλαιο. Δεν ξέρω αν άλλαξαν οι λέβητες ή μόνο οι καυστηρες στους υπάρχοντες.

----------


## τοξοτης

Νομίζω ότι έχουμε παραλήψει κάτι στην ιστορία του Κ/Δ ΕΛΛΗ  Γράψαμε γράψαμε για το πλοίο αλλά εκτός λάθους μου , κανείς μας δεν αναφέρθηκε σ΄αυτούς.

http://ellas2.wordpress.com

----------


## Ellinis

> _Στο μνημειο της Ελλης στο λιμανι της Τηνου υπαρχει    οπως αναφερεται και το "Κανονι του καταδρομικου Ελλη"
> 
> _Συνημμένο Αρχείο 147880Συνημμένο Αρχείο 147881Συνημμένο Αρχείο 147882
> _...αν γνωριζει καποιος  φιλος κατι περισσοτερο... _





> Πρέπει να είναι πυροβόλο των 3 ιντσών


Βρήκα μια αναφορά σε ένα κείμενο σχετικό με τη διάλυση του ναυαγίου. Γράφει οτι "ένα πυροβόλο των 152 χιλιοστών αποσπάστηκε τότε από το κατάστρωμα και τοποθετήθηκε σε ένα κεντρικό σημείο της πόλης". Επομένως το κανόνι είναι πραγματικά του ΈΛΛΗ. Από τις φωτογραφίες δεν είμαι και πολύ σίγουρος για το αν η αναφορά στα 152 χιλιοστά (6 ίντσες) είναι σωστή. Μου φαίνεται για μικρότερο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε Εllinis είναι βέβαιο ότι το πβ είναι από το δευτερεύον πυροβολικό του πλοίου. Σίγουρα τα μεγάλα των 152 mm έπιαναν περισσότερο σαν σκραπ... :Single Eye:  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νομίζω ότι έχουμε παραλήψει κάτι στην ιστορία του Κ/Δ ΕΛΛΗ Γράψαμε γράψαμε για το πλοίο αλλά εκτός λάθους μου , κανείς μας δεν αναφέρθηκε σ΄αυτούς.
> 
> http://ellas2.wordpress.com


Στην 2η φωτό είναι το πρώην ΕUGENIO DI SAVOIA. EΛΛΗ να γράφει κ ό,τι  να'ναι, οι άσχετοι...




> Η μετατροπή των μηχανών αφορούσε την αλλαγή του καυσίμου από κάρβουνο σε πετρέλαιο. Δεν ξέρω αν άλλαξαν οι λέβητες ή μόνο οι καυστηρες στους υπάρχοντες.


Aρχικά το καράβι έπαιρνε 600 τόνους άνθρακα κ 100 πετρέλαιο όπως πολλά της εποχής εκείνης δλδ από τη μετάβαση από το ένα καύσιμο στο άλλο. Πως γίνεται να έκαιγε κ τα δύο δεν ξέρω. Όμως στην μετασκευή του 1928 στα ναυπηγεία FCM La Seyne oι αρχικοί 3 λέβητες Τhornycroft αντικαταστάθηκαν με νέους Yarrow κ καύσιμο 600 τόνους πετρέλαιο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φίλε Εllinis είναι βέβαιο ότι το πβ είναι από το δευτερεύον πυροβολικό του πλοίου. Σίγουρα τα μεγάλα των 152 mm έπιαναν περισσότερο σαν σκραπ...


 Τελικά ύστερα από συγκρίσεις σε διάφορες φωτογραφίες διαπίστωσα ότι το πυροβόλο στην Τήνο είναι 40 χιλ. Βέβαια καμιά σχέση με Βοfors που κ μακρύκαννα κ μεταγενέστερα ήταν. Ο οπλισμός του πλοίου αλλού αναφέρεται προέλευσης Αrmstrong κ αλλού Vickers. Mικρή σημασία έχει αυτό μιάς κ οι 2 εταιρείες αργότερα ενώθηκαν.
Γενικά στο καράβι αν κ αμερικάνικο ο εξοπλισμός ήταν βρετανικός (πρόωση,πυροβόλα κλπ) όπως κ στα κονταδελφά του που χτίστηκαν στην Γηραιά Αλβιώνα.

----------


## Ellinis

Μη ξεχνάμε οτι σήμερα έχουμε και την επέτειο από τον τορπιλισμό του καταδρομικού ΈΛΛΗ. Ας δουμε μια ωραία αεροφωτογραφία από παλιό τεύχος του περιοδικού "Ναυτική Ελλάς":
Elli 1 (2).jpg

Στην εξαιρετική 5-τομη έκδοση του Ναυτικού Μουσείο "Β' Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος. Οι Πολεμιστές του Ναυτικού θυμούνται", υπάρχουν μερικές ζωηρές αφηγήσεις από αυτούς που έζησαν τα γεγονότα. Ο τότε σημαιοφόρος Χ. Λεβαντίνος αναφέρει μεταξύ άλλων : "_το πλοίο έλαβε κλίση προς τα αριστερά, λευκός δε καπνός εξήρχετο από το κατάστρωμα λεμβών, ο είχε καταστραφεί τελείως ... τα δεξιά και αριστερά καταστρώματα ήσαν κατεστραμμένα και η κεραία του ασύρματου εκόπη εις δυο. Πολλοί υπαξιωματικοί έκειντο επί του καταστρώματος τραυματισμένοι και ιδίως βαρέως ο πυράρχης και ο ναύκληρος. Η φυλακή του λέβητος, εις υπαξιωματικός και πέντε ναύται ήσαν νεκροί_".

Παρακάτω βλέπουμε το πλοίο όταν πήρε φωτιά και το πετρέλαιο στις δεξαμενές του με αποτέλεσμα να εγκαταλειφθεί και σε λίγο να βυθιστεί.
Η φωτογραφία είναι από το περιοδικό "Ναυτική Επιθεώρηση" (τ.570)
elli2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το καταδρομικο ΕΛΛΗ το 1935 στο Μπριντεζι. http://www.britishpathe.com/video/gr...query/Brindisi
Προκειται για ειδηση σχετικα με την επιστροφη του τοτε βασιλεως Γεωργιου ΙΙ και του διαδοχου Παυλου στην Ελλαδα (25 Νοεμβριου 1935). Αναφερερεται και το ονομα του ναυαρχου Σακελλαριου.

----------


## ναυτης τπβ

Σ΄αυτό το πολύ ενδιαφέρον φιλμάκι της british pathe, εμφανίζεται στο αρχικό πλάνο το Έλλη , στο δεύτερο πλάνο η άκατος παραπλέει το αντιτορπιλικό Ψαρά (98), ενώ στο επόμενο πλάνο όπου το άγημα έχει συγκεντρωθεί στο επίστεγο του πλοίου διακρίνεται στην πρύμνη το άνω μέρος του αριθμού 97 (αντιτορπιλικό Ύδρα ) ή ίσως 07 ( αντιτορπιλικό Κουντουριώτης ). Και ενώ η άκατος εμφανίζεται στο επόμενο πλάνο να προσεγγίζει το Έλλη από την αριστερή πλευρά στο μεσόστεγο, ο Γεώργιος επιβιβάζεται από την δεξιά πλευρά στο επίστεγο του πλοίου με το παρατεταγμένο άγημα (Ύδρα ή Κουντουριώτης) και όχι στο Έλλη , πράγμα που αποδεικνύουν και οι δύο πύργοι πυροβόλων που φαίνονται πίσω από το άγημα.

----------


## Ellinis

Nα θυμηθούμε οτι σαν σήμερα βυθίστηκε το ελαφρύ καταδρομικό ΕΛΛΗ στην Τήνο. Το ιταλικό υποβρύχιο DELFIN εξαπέλυσε μια τορπίλη που έπληξη το ΈΛΛΗ στο ύψος του β' λεβητοστασίου προκαλώντας την έκρηξη του λέβητα. 
Όπως αναφέρει σε έκθεση του ο τότε Α.Σ. Επ.Καββαδίας, "_Το μεταξύ των δυο καπνοδόχων και ύπερθεν του βληθέντος λεβητοστασίου κατάστρωμα εξετινάχθη και μέρος του πρωραίου ιστού κατέπεσεν. Το πλοίον έφερε κάθετο ρωγμήν επί της δεξιάς πλευράς και κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα είχε σχεδόν κοπή εις δυο, έλαβε κλήσιν 10-15 μοιρών αριστερά και το κατάστρωμα ήτο κεκαλυμένον υπό ατμού, πετρελαίου, ύδατος, συντριμμάτων και οιμοζόντων τραυματιών_"

Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία (δημοσιευμένη το 1970 στο περιοδικό Ιστορία) φαίνεται το ρήγμα
elli breach.jpg

και εδώ η κατάσταση στο κατάστρωμα
elli deck.jpg

Έξι μέρες μετά το συμβάν, έγινε μια πρώτη εκτίμηση για τις δυνατότητες ανέλκυσης του σκάφους. Ακολούθησε σειρά ενεργειών και η εταιρία Βερνίκου πρόσφερε αφιλοκερδώς το ναυαγοσωστικό ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ. Οι προσπάθειες προφανώς θα σταμάτησαν όταν η χώρα εισήλθε στον Β' Παγκόσμιο. Και το σχετικό σήμα για τη μετάβαση του αρμόδιου ναυπηγού του Π.Ν. στην Τήνο:
IMG_5077.jpg 
(αρχείο Υπηρεσίας Ιστορίας Ναυτικού)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έξι μέρες μετά το συμβάν, έγινε μια πρώτη εκτίμηση για τις δυνατότητες ανέλκυσης του σκάφους. Ακολούθησε σειρά ενεργειών και η εταιρία Βερνίκου πρόσφερε αφιλοκερδώς το ναυαγοσωστικό ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ. Οι προσπάθειες προφανώς θα σταμάτησαν όταν η χώρα εισήλθε στον Β' Παγκόσμιο. Και το σχετικό σήμα για τη μετάβαση του αρμόδιου ναυπηγού του Π.Ν. στην Τήνο:
> IMG_5077.jpg 
> (αρχείο Υπηρεσίας Ιστορίας Ναυτικού)


Δύσκολο εγχείρημα.Ίσως ο οπλισμός θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί αλλού.

----------


## Ellinis

66 χρόνια από τον τορπιλισμό του καταδρομικού ΈΛΛΗ, ευκαιρία να προσθέσουμε μια φωτογραφία που δημοσίευσε το 1929 η εφημερίδα "Σφαίρα" όταν το πλοίο είχε μετασκευασθεί στη Γαλλία. Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, το περιοδικό Okrety Wojenne κυκλοφόρησε _αυτό το ειδικό τεύχος_ για ορισμένα καταδρομικά που δεν είχαν αδελφά πλοία, ανάμεσα τους παρουσιάζεται και η ΕΛΛΗ.

elli 29.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Μουσείο Ελλης,θα μπορουσα να πω στον Ιερο  Ναό,της ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑΣ,
Απο την πρόσφατη επίσκεψη μου,στην ΤΗΝΟ.

P1070300.JPG

----------


## Nautilia News

*15 Αυγούστου 1940 ο τορπιλισμός της 'ΕΛΛΗΣ' στην Τήνο*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 66 χρόνια από τον τορπιλισμό του καταδρομικού ΈΛΛΗ, ευκαιρία να προσθέσουμε μια φωτογραφία που δημοσίευσε το 1929 η εφημερίδα "Σφαίρα" όταν το πλοίο είχε μετασκευασθεί στη Γαλλία. Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, το περιοδικό Okrety Wojenne κυκλοφόρησε _αυτό το ειδικό τεύχος_ για ορισμένα καταδρομικά που δεν είχαν αδελφά πλοία, ανάμεσα τους παρουσιάζεται και η ΕΛΛΗ.
> 
> elli 29.jpg


 Κ όμως είχε 2 αδελφά,κατασκευής στην Βρετανία.Απίθανος συνδυασμός 2 Βρεταννία,1 ΗΠΑ παραγγελία της τότε Κίνας.
Γιά τα αδελφά έχω γράψει στο ποστ 13.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *15 Αυγούστου 1940 ο τορπιλισμός της 'ΕΛΛΗΣ' στην Τήνο*


Συγχαρητήρια γιά το αφιέρωμα.Αξίζει να επαναλαμβάνονται αυτά γιά να μην ξεχνάμε κ να μαθαίνουν οι νεώτεροι.
Την απάντηση την δώσαμε κάτω από άξια ηγεσία,έχει σημασία αυτό σε σχέση με το σήμερα.,στα αφρισμένα κύματα της Αδριατικής κ στα χιονισμένα βουνά της Αλβανίας.Μέχρι κ η μικρή Ελληνική Βασιλική Αεροπορία βομβάρδισε το Πρίντεζι δείχνοντας στον άνανδρο εχθρό ότι "μπορώ κ στο έδαφός σου".

Το πλοίο αυτό καθεαυτό ήταν μεν σημαντική μονάδα γιά τον τότε Ελληνικό Στόλο αλλά  μειωμένης μαχητικής αξίας συγκριτικά με τα τότε κρατούντα με κύριο μειονέκτημα την απελπιστικά μικρή του ταχύτητα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Κ όμως είχε 2 αδελφά,κατασκευής στην Βρετανία.Απίθανος συνδυασμός 2 Βρεταννία,1 ΗΠΑ παραγγελία της τότε Κίνας.
> Γιά τα αδελφά έχω γράψει στο ποστ 13.


Κονταδελφά θα τα έλεγα. Και τα τρία βασίζονταν σε ένα σχέδιο αλλά είχαν διαφορετικές διαστάσεις, διαφορετική θωράκιση, διαφορετικούς λέβητες και διαφορετικό οπλισμό μιας και οι Κινέζοι θέλανε να μπορούν να εκπαιδευτούν σε ποικιλία οπλισμού και λεβήτων. Μιας και δεν έχουμε κάτοψη των καταστρωμάτων του ΈΛΛΗ ας δούμε μια του FEI HUNG:
ying_swei.jpg
πηγή

Μιας και η κουβέντα ήρθε στο αρχικό σχέδιο του πλοίου, να προσθέσω και μια φωτογραφία του ΈΛΛΗ πριν τη μετασκευή σε καταδρομικό-ναρκοθέτιδα.

elli premod.jpg




> Το πλοίο αυτό καθεαυτό ήταν μεν σημαντική μονάδα γιά τον τότε Ελληνικό  Στόλο αλλά  μειωμένης μαχητικής αξίας συγκριτικά με τα τότε κρατούντα με  κύριο μειονέκτημα την απελπιστικά μικρή του ταχύτητα.


Το σίγουρο είναι οτι ο σχεδιασμός του Γεν.Επιτελείου ήθελε το ΈΛΛΗ να ποντίσει με την έναρξη του πολέμου το αμυντικό ναρκποπέδιο Αιγίνης-Φλεβών. Λόγω της απώλειας του η πόντιση έγινε από τα Α/Τ με μέτρια αποτελέσματα. Με την ταχύτητα που είχε σε συνδυασμό με τον οπλισμό και τη θωράκιση, μόνο σε συνοδείες νηοπομπών θα μπορούσα να το φανταστώ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ελαφρό καταδρομικό,εύδρομο με την ορολογία της εποχής,τρόπος του λέγειν δλδ...
Το καράβι ήταν μόνο του μιά κατηγορία.Μικρό για καταδρομικό,μεγάλο όσο μερικά αμέσως προπολεμικά Α/Τ.Οπλισμός που υπόλειποταν των καταδρομικών. Ταχύτητα απελπιστικά λίγη ακόμα κ στις δοκιμές,20,5 κ. Ενώ το 1940 ήταν μόνο 18,0....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΒΠ ΕΛΛΗ (1).jpg

Μιά πολύ σπάνια κ πολύ καθαρή φωτό του πλοίου ΠΡΟ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ από το fb: ΠΝ Ταξίδι από το ένδοξο παρελθόν στο σήμερα.

----------


## Ellinis

Όταν την πρωτοείδα μου παραφάνηκε καλή για να είναι αληθινή και νόμιζα οτι είναι από τα κινέζικα αδελφάκια του. Όμως ψάχνοντας στη συλλογή του Imperial War Museum την βρήκα σε ένα _σετάκι με φωτογραφίες_ από το Μάη του 1919 στη Σμύρνη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όταν την πρωτοείδα μου παραφάνηκε καλή για να είναι αληθινή και νόμιζα οτι είναι από τα κινέζικα αδελφάκια του. Όμως ψάχνοντας στη συλλογή του Imperial War Museum την βρήκα σε ένα _σετάκι με φωτογραφίες_ από το Μάη του 1919 στη Σμύρνη.


Γράφει 1939...τι προχειρότητα,τι αυθαιρεσία...

----------


## Ellinis

Άλλη μια φωτογραφία του ΕΛΛΗ όπως ήταν με την αρχική του εμφάνιση όταν ναυπηγήθηκε. Από το αρχείο Ελ.Βενιζέλου.

elli.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του < ΕΛΛΗ > δε βρήκα να έχει ανέβει ξανά.

elli_a.jpg
The Greek cruiser ELLI anchored off the port of Tinos island, just an hour before being torpedoed by an Italian submarine on 15 August 1939.

http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1940.html

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και πλησιάζει η επέτειος από την άνανδρη βύθιση του ΈΛΛΗ, να δούμε μια φωτογραφία που εντόπισα _εδώ_.
Bλέπουμε το σκάφος να πλέει με ταχύτητα και κάποιος αρτίστας της εποχής πρόσθεσε επιπλέον κυμματισμό από την πλώρη και κάπνα προκειμένου να δώσει μια πιο "δραματική" αίσθηση. Παρατηρώντας οτι στο κατάστρωμα φαίνονται άτομα με πολιτικά, πιθανώς να είναι κατά της δοκιμές του σκάφους στις ΗΠΑ.

HELLI pages14-18.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και σαν σήμερα τορπιλίστηκε το καταδρομικό ΈΛΛΗ στην Τήνο, να δούμε τρείς φωτογραφίες που ανέβασε η κα.Σανταμούρη σε ομάδα του ΦΒ και οι οποίες δείχνουν την ανέλκυση τμήματος του ναυαγίου το 1955 από μια μπάριζα-γερανό. 
tinos2.jpgtinos1.jpg

Κατόπιν ένα μικρό ρυμουλκό τράβηξε την μπάριζα προς τη στεριά όπου εναπόθετε τα σιδηροτεμάχια .
tinos3 eleni santamouri.jpg

Για τη διάλυση του ναυαγίου υπάρχει ένα σχετικό ρεπορτάζ _εδώ_.

----------

